# Need the best hat embroidery place near Los Angeles area



## Caliboy87 (Feb 5, 2011)

I need the best hat embroidery place near Los Angeles area. I have my own hats and want to produce around a 100 or 144 hats width about 4inches heights 2.5inches.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

2.5 is a little much on a hat but the style of hat may allow that. 

since you are in the city of angels you can throw a rock in any direction and hit 20 guys doing embroidery. you might want to take a walk in the garment district for starters and ask around there. look for the big american apparel building and start around there.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

also best is relative. you may love the same guy that others hate. i would look for someone that only does embroidery and nothing else. they should be good at it. look for guys that have a lot of heads. more heads usually means that they have the volume that they can afford to buy more machines. ask for sew samples. you probably won't get your design but they all should have stuff you can look at and touch. take a day or two and hit a bunch of them. in LA it should not be had to find someone.


----------

